
I paid $300 for DNA-based fitness advice and all I got was junk science - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/20/16613650/helix-dna-testing-kit-fitness-genes-results-dnafit
======
niceperson
if it wasn't junk advice they'd be sued in this day and age. Accepting
biological differences is a big no-no now.

